# for haveyouhadyourteayet



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

I quick 20 minute drawing for haveyouhadyourteayet.

This is coloured pencil and chalk on a 2.5x3.5 bristol art card. It is of haveyouhadyourteayet's newest boy who is still kind of nameless.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a really nice drawing! I like your choice of media.


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you myexplodingcat!

I've been drawing a long time... I just need to draw more fish!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Meade said:


> Thank you myexplodingcat!
> 
> I've been drawing a long time... I just need to draw more fish!


Haha, I just set that as my sig. I doubt I could teach you anything, you're already so good!


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Everyone can learn from someone else whether they're good or not! 

I like your tutorial, its simple and easy to understand, and you do touch on a very good point that I agree everyone must know!

Real anatomy should be learned first, then you can apply different styles and techniques!

I apply many different animals in my dragons, and knowing the anatomies helps to bring my fantasy creature into reality!

Thanks for the compliment! I like your style as well!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks!

I've always drawn dragons (European-style dragons) like I draw cats. Their joints are placed similarly. Then I just have to make sure the wings look like they can support him.

Which animals do you use? I'm curious.


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Depends on the look I'm going for, I use feline, equine, dinosaurid anatomies quite often, bat style wings, even goat or deer like ears!

Here is a quick doodle


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

You are an amazing drawer


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you <3


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

^_^


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

<3


----------

